# Java-Applikation Energieausweis, Energiepass, Web-Einbindung, EnEV



## kronschalk (22. Okt 2018)

Hallo Freunde, ich bin neu hier, daher bitte ich etwas um Nachsicht.

Gibt es eine Java-Applikation (Eingabe der Verbrauchswerte eines Gebäudes nach der Energieverordnung [EnEv]). Es gibt zig Seiten, um einen Energieausweis zu erstellen, und ich frage mich, ob die eine Java-App nutzen und diese in Ihre Web-seite einbinden.

Auf der Homepage des BBSR (Bundesinstitut für Bau-, Städteforschung) kann solch man eine Applikation (Druckapplikation für Energieausweise nach der EnEV 2013) runterladen, allerdings zur Installation auf einem Rechner. Ich benötige eine App zur Web-Implementierung, die man ev. auch optisch verändern kann.

Danke schonmal im voraus.


----------



## Xyz1 (23. Okt 2018)

Hast Du auch eine Frage? Der Befehlston kommt immer nicht so gut an.... Im echtem Leben würdst Du Dich das ja auch nicht trauen. Es gab mal jemd. der die 10 Schritte zur Erschleichung von Lösungen aufgeschrieben hatte. Demnach nur noch etwas betteln, dann hilft Dir jmd.


----------



## mrBrown (23. Okt 2018)

Hi @kronschalk, ignorier den Kommentar hier drüber einfach 


Ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher, was du eigentlich suchst. Kannst du einmal beschrieben, was das, was du haben möchtest (die Website?), am Ende funktionieren soll?


----------



## Xyz1 (23. Okt 2018)

Und schon hat sich ein Kluger gefunden der gerne hilft.


----------



## kronschalk (26. Okt 2018)

Hi,

dankeschonmal für eure Antworten. Jetz im nachhinein sehe ich, das ich mich nicht gut ausgedrückt habe. 

Es gibt ein Javascript zum berechnen des Energieverbrauchs in Wohngebäuden. Dieses Javascript kann man natürlich in eine Webseite implementieren. Mein Problem ist: 
Wo finde ich dieses von mir gesuchte Javascript?
Gibt es eine gute Seite mit einer großen Bandbreite, wo man Java-Scripte suchen und kaufen bzw. Lizensen erwerben kann?

THX


----------



## mrBrown (26. Okt 2018)

Erstmal: JavaScript hat nichts mit Java zu tun.

Eine Seite wie du sie suchst ist mir nicht bekannt. Entweder es gibt Open-Source-Varianten eines solchen Rechners, dann werden die bei Github liegen. Alles andere findet man am ehesten über Google und Konsorten.

Die meisten Seiten dürften aber alle individuelle Javascrip-Skripte nutzen. Das  „eine JavaScript“-Skriptwird es vermutlich nicht geben


----------



## Xyz1 (26. Okt 2018)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> dann werden die bei Github liegen


dann sehr wahrscheinlich in der npm registry....



> _npm_ is the package manager for JavaScript and the world's largest software _registry_. Discover packages of reusable code — and assemble them ....



Dort könntest Du Deinen Energiepass beziehen - oder du folgst weiter den 10 Schritten zur Erschleichung von Lösungen


----------

